# Tippet Ring and micro barrel swivels



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Anybody use tippet rings or micro barrel swivels as a tippet attachment? If so, how do you like them??


----------



## FlyLipps (Oct 3, 2007)

I make my own furled leaders and include a #10 swivel in their construction. This means that a single leader will easily last an entire season, provided there is no breakage, which hasn't ever been an issue. It also has the added advantage of allowing me to change tippet size and/or material quite quickly. I swear by them.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

FlyLipps said:


> I make my own furled leaders and include a #10 swivel in their construction. This means that a single leader will easily last an entire season, provided there is no breakage, which hasn't ever been an issue. It also has the added advantage of allowing me to change tippet size and/or material quite quickly. I swear by them.


 Thanx for feedback. I'm gonna give it a shot then.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

I use the rings, but only for my freshwater trout set ups, I spend a few bucks on those tapered leads and the rings help them go farther, tying those leaders get a bit tedious, salt water leaders I hand tie so their pretty cheap and easy tie up, I use a triple surgeon to attach tippet on those and usually replace a leader each trip after a windknot or two . I do like the rings when I use them.


----------



## Blueheron (Jan 19, 2009)

I use the rings between the leader and a thin braided wire bite tippet. Lot easier to tie the wire to ring than to the mono leader


----------

